# Australian Native Moss Sp.



## GreenAquascapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Here are few of the australian native moss sp I am growing for last last few months. Some grow only emersed but some do grow very well submersed. Favorite of the group is mini fissiden. It grows slower compared to other types and also grows smaller and compact.

Enjoy the pics. I will keep updating with more pics as I add new types to the collection.
Feel free to comment or ask any question.

1) Sydney Mini Fissiden Moss
Easy to grow and most attractive moss.




























3) Glorious Fissiden [From Mount Glorious, Brisbane, Australia]










4) Glorious Stringy Moss [From Mount Glorious, Brisbane, Australia]



















5) Plagiothecium lamprostachys - Not 100% sure

Emersed growth



















Submersed growth



















6) Another native - Growing Submersed - no ID










Regards,Jag


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

#5 looks like Plagiomnium affine which will only survive immersed.
your Sydney mini fissiden look like Fissidens splachnobryoides
aka zipper moss - which won't last long sugmerged either,
but I can't be sure, as the photos are not close up enough.
they might thrive longer in a generous compressed Co2 tank.


----------



## GreenAquascapes (Jan 1, 2011)

spypet said:


> #5 looks like Plagiomnium affine which will only survive immersed.
> your Sydney mini fissiden look like Fissidens splachnobryoides
> aka zipper moss - which won't last long sugmerged either,
> but I can't be sure, as the photos are not close up enough.
> they might thrive longer in a generous compressed Co2 tank.


Regarding Plagiomnium I am not sure it will survive submersed for long period as there are few strands 
which started to grow submersed but growing very slow. May be you are right.I will see how it grows for next few months and update.

Mini Fissiden, I have been growing it for last 2 years in various and it thrives under water and CO2.
No problem with it. I will try to get some macro shot so that you can compare it with
Fissidens splachnobryoides.

Thanks, Jag


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

making a 2 year commitment to a moss is very impressive.
the longest I could manage was 6 months of observation.
regardless, please give use more information on the tank
perimeters of your mini fissiden. native US fissiden grows
slow, but is not particularly demanding. rigid zipper moss 
grows painfully slow, but I didn't have compressed Co2 #-o


----------

